# venting !



## MOMMY2ONE (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey everyone jus called the ow and let her have it . My husband has been havin an affair with this 21yr. Skank from a stupid damn band that he claims to manage (what a joke )he's 49 yrs. for almost a yr. I found out a couple of months ago and its been hell he has denied it omg did he , little did he know that i had proof i knew her name , address and everything else. I asked for a divorce but being that right know im not workin im still recovering from ankle surgery and takin care of our 3yr old son so i had no income and he keeps stalling and claims he can't afford it , we have have to sell our home cause he cant afford it of cause u cant u livin a double life and thanks to all his infidelities cause im sure there were more than one . I married a total stranger , serial cheater and a compulsive liar . I had confronted this chic while they where in a gig performin yep i did i got up on stage and told her i was his wife and i wanted to talk to her which i did this girl was fed lies and lies about me he's a heartless person he was tellin he was staying with his mom how pathetic , one night we had a bad argument the cops were called and asked him to leave for the night this jerk took a bag of his things and left to her place yep he stood with for a month in half leaving his family and home for a skank which is younger then my stepdaughter how disgustin anyway he didn't support my son or pay any bills during his lil honeymoon with this lil skank meanwhile takin care of her but i went to court and did what had to be done to get support which took him by suprise for sure, except the divorce cause financially i can't afford a lawyer right now . The stbxh came home a few weeks ago i told him to leave and go back with her but judge said he had the right to be there it sucked , he acts like he did nothin at all which is driving nuts , i know he is still with her he doesn't understand when i tell him that until he gets the divorce and we are still married , i deserve respect and im not goin to be stepped on anymore he trys to talk to me but i ignore him he trys flirting and it angers me everytime i remember what he did just left like nothin. Today i told him yet again to leave and move on with her and he says no so i called her in front of him and told her that since they were still together and parading around town to help him pay for the divorce cause while he's livin in the same house with me i demand some respect i know its his fault but the skank knew that he was married and said she didn't care. i let her have it now she claims i can have him what a joke !! I just wanted her to know that i knew that they still are together and that im no fool.sorry for this long vent i had to let out ..thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

Don't apologize for venting. I am sure it helped you feel a little better and it may help someone else too.

My wife is cheating via Craigs list of all places. She hooked up with a random guy just Sat night again. I have lost count of all the guys she has e-mailed etc. I cry all the time when I'm alone. Around other people I am strong. The worst part of it is I am scared for her. I don't know how she got to this point and I can't try to help her because I want to use this to keep my kids.

As for a divorce, you can afford it. Call a bunch of attornies, one of them will wait for the payment I'm sure.

Good luck,


----------



## MOMMY2ONE (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the advice , my heart goes out to u as well u sound like me I pretend to be so strong in front of others and him but every night i cry so much thinkin of all lies and infidelities . I did give the papers and he acts like if he's goin to fill them out and the next day he asks like he did nothin ..I know he has to be bp because he has different mood swings . I just want out . U really hope you get ur children they deserve better..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MOMMY2ONE (Mar 6, 2012)

I want the kids! said:


> Don't apologize for venting. I am sure it helped you feel a little better and it may help someone else too.
> 
> My wife is cheating via Craigs list of all places. She hooked up with a random guy just Sat night again. I have lost count of all the guys she has e-mailed etc. I cry all the time when I'm alone. Around other people I am strong. The worst part of it is I am scared for her. I don't know how she got to this point and I can't try to help her because I want to use this to keep my kids.
> 
> ...


Why are u scared of her is she aggressive? U know it goes both ways with domestic violence man or women if thats the case go to court and get a restraining order for both u and the kids..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Mommy2One:

He is not afraid OF her....he is afraid FOR her.

She is hooking up with random strangers on Craig's List for sex.


----------



## MOMMY2ONE (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh ok i misunderstood it make sense to be afraid of the way she's doin things it is very dangerous.


SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> Mommy2One:
> 
> He is not afraid OF her....he is afraid FOR her.
> 
> She is hooking up with random strangers on Craig's List for sex.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

